# Memorial Races at Red Creek



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

Heres a couple that I lost!! 
http://knightryderz.com/video/red-creek-memorial
http://knightryderz.com/video/race-ii


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i have to say man your bike is bad azz but you could not hang with the guys that have thousands of dollars in there bikes. it was nice to meet yall out there.


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

You have no idea... My bike has 20k into it, the only reason I lost was because I just put rebuilt gorilla axles on before the race and they are so STIFF that you cannot move bike by hand if it's in neutral. They heat up after 5 min of slow riding so hot that if you poor your whole beer on them it evaporates in seconds... And I still beat both of those guys off the line! Gorilla is telling me I need to put 50 miles on them before they loosen up. Well yesterday I put 40 miles on them and they are still super stiff. so stiff that one of them popped out the diff on me. If only you knew my PAIN!


----------

